# icsi or bust?



## Jake (Jun 9, 2003)

Peter
I have a few linked questions that I would be really grateful of your thoughts as our review with clinic not for a couple of weeks and am trying to re-find fighting spirit!

We have been told icsi only option for us as DP has very high antibodies that stick all his sperm together causing 0% progression plus high abnormalities. He has had no injury, no vasectomy, no infections in past 15 years that aware of, and he is not a professional cyclist, but he has developed hayfever and seasonal asthma late in life. The asthma was diagnosed last summer. Apart from this he is fit and well (we both are). Any ideas on why he has antibodies? Is it connected with his allergic tendencies? When 'washed' during our 1st cycle, we were told motility was then 50%, but we still had icsi. Could we have had ivf instead? 

We had 6 x 1-2 grade embryos (3 day transfer), but the 2 transferred in May did not result in +preg. From my reading around ff site it does seem that egg quality has a big role to play (a whole different question), but so too has the sperm? Should we ask our clinic to test DP for any other problems, apart from their lack of movement before washing? Or is this unnecessary? 

We will have FET hopefully later this summer so being positive and hopeful that another full cycle will not be needed, but trying to be realistic and getting my head around all of the clinical side of things. I also realise that this was our 1st attempt and it may take a few goes - but I suppose I'm looking for reasons, which may not be known.

Many thanks in anticipation Peter
Canada's gain is UK's loss (but not ff's!)
Jake


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Jake said:


> Please see my comments in your text:
> 
> Peter
> I have a few linked questions that I would be really grateful of your thoughts as our review with clinic not for a couple of weeks and am trying to re-find fighting spirit!
> ...


----------

